# Lisbon, Portugal



## Nevasa (Oct 27, 2008)

Does anyone know of a good (legal!) vantage point from which to photograph shipping in Lisbon harbour?


----------



## Nevasa (Oct 27, 2008)

To answer my own question, taking a scheduled cruise on the Tagus is the simplest solution. Tip: you need to be quite aggressive if you want to secure a good seat on the open deck!


----------



## tom e kelso (May 1, 2005)

A belated answer : The recently issued P&O Cruises 2013 calendar includes a fine "atmospheric" photo of ARCADIA(?) inward bound taken from the esplanade upstream from the Vasco de Gama memorial


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

What about from the bridge?


----------

